# Italien: Zurück ins Mittelalter....



## Captain Picard (15 April 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46507


> *Etappensieg für Darwin-Gegner*
> 
> Italienischen Grundschülern wird künftig nicht mehr die Darwinsche Evolutionslehre beigebracht.
> Das ist das Ergebnis einer Verordnung von Italiens Bildungsministerin Letizia Brichetto Arnaboldi Moratti,
> ...



Au weia , Italien auf dem Weg nach USA.....  :wall: 

cp


----------



## Raimund (15 April 2004)

*Hängt Darwin!*

 
@cp,

auf dem Weg in die USA?

Nicht nötig, zu Fuß erreichbar.

http://www.mysticnet.de/teufel/inquisition.html

http://www.br-online.de/wissen-bildung/collegeradio/medien/ethik/galilei/hintergrund/

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (19 April 2004)

USA und Italien,  Schulter an Schulter:
http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> SCHULVERBOT FÜR DARWIN
> *Gott schuf die Erde, und sie ward eine Scheibe*



 :wall: 

cp


----------



## Mr.Ball (19 April 2004)

Wenn das schule machen sollte dann aber "Prost Mahlzeit" :steinigung: 

Habe selber eineige Zeit den USA gelebt, der OttoNormalVerbraucher ist da ja schon generell nicht unbedingt mit wissen geschlagen, aber jetzt auch noch solche klöpse in italien??

Man siehe Sizilien. Armes Land

Mr.Ball


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2005)

back to the past:
http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/studium/0,1518,346393,00.html


> Warnhinweise auf Bio-Büchern
> In den USA hat sich eine erzkonservative Koalition gegen die Evolutionslehre an Schulen formiert. Nach Überzeugung der bibelfesten Darwin-Gegner steckt hinter dem Leben, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest ein göttlicher Masterplan.


An diejenigen,  die hier so das Loblied der Schulbildung in USA singen...

cp

PS: Und das im Jahr Einsteins....


----------



## stieglitz (17 März 2005)

Mir fällt dazu nichts mehr ein. Einfach schrecklich.
Übrigens letztes Jahr war das Kantjahr.


----------



## Kalle59 (17 März 2005)

Das man Naturwissenschaften kritisch hinterfragt und beleuchtet, ist doch
eigentlich i.o. Aber das man Theorien grundsätzlich ausknipst 

Zitat:
Italienischen Grundschülern wird künftig nicht mehr die Darwinsche Evolutionslehre beigebracht
Zitat Ende.

und Kindern dieses Wissen vorenthält halte ich für außerordentlich
schädlich. :bigcry: 
An Darwin scheiden sich die Geister. Ich bin Christ bin aber von der
Evolutionslehre überzeugt.Man kann das durchaus miteinander vereinbaren.

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## Telekomunikacja (17 März 2005)

http://www.dradio.de/dlf/meldungen/forschak/255820/
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/kulturheute/257675/
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/meldungen/forschak/261080/


----------



## stieglitz (18 März 2005)

Ich habe mal hier zu einer Seite zum Thema Evolution verlinkt.
Um den Link geht es mir eigentlich nicht unbedingt, aber seht mal das Logo oben links an, kommt Euch das nicht bekannt vor?  
http://infos.aus-germanien.de/Evolution


----------



## jupp11 (10 November 2005)

Back to the Future II 
http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/studium/0,1518,384087,00.html


> Etappensieg für die Bibelfrommen
> Im Kulturkampf Evolution contra Schöpfung können die US-Kreationisten feiern:
> Schüler in Kansas lernen künftig auch, wie religiöse Eiferer die Entwicklung des Lebens sehen.
> Wissenschaftler sind entsetzt.


j.


----------

